# Riccia



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey everyone,
I have to give a hardy thanks to Jon Beetle for making it possible to get some pics out here, I am such a computor illiterate. Thanks again Jon.
Here are a few pics of a couple of my vivs. One of the reason for the pics would be to " introduce" Riccia to the Board memebers. The Riccia is the brighter, more manicured looking stuff.This stuff is great. Look over the pics, ask away. In the Retic tank, they should be breeding any time, I have sleaved the film cans with 1 1/4" PVC. Your frog lays eggs, you swap out the can, done, no more suction cups, littered floor, done. Thanks for looking,

R
















































Rich Frye


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

VERY nice...
I was looking at that stuf a while back, but didn't know how well it would do out of the water. I am sold now! thanks for posting pics!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Amazing Viv! How fast does the riccia spred?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

The Riccia spreads and thickens at different rates. You MUST plant it in well lit , moist to wet, areas. Sometimes it groes a little ganglier, other times it is so thick and tight that it almost looks like astroturf. I am NOT a photographer so it is hard to accurately show it off. I am propogating it in seperate auaria aquaticly, removing it to plant terrestrialy when needed. I LOVE the stuff.

Rich


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

What type of tank is this? Very hard to tell (which is a good thing).

Could be about anything (gravel, false bottomed, foam).

thx.

s


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Moist as in like java or even more moist? Also how bright? 5000k bright?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

The tank has a GreatStuff, (which has never decintegrated on us) wood, PVC sleaved, background. It has a water feature, a MUST for the Riccia. I have a pump burried under the bottom layer, gravel, which is attached to a single perforated hose, ( this takes some tweeking). Peet brick is on top of the gravel. The whole background is 100% saturated. This tank has been established for less than three months. When we get our website up, there will be some better pics explaining some of our different techniques.

Rich


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh, forgot to mention, it is a 15 gal on edge.

Rich


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

The more moist, the better. The better the light, the better. I would say that 5000k may be an acceptable Calvin range, I beieve though, that all of the tanks that we have it in have lights of a higher range than 5000. Hope this helps.

Rich


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

About how long ago did you plant it? Does it spread faster than java?

Gret viv.

M.N


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

He mentioned it has been set up for 3 months.

s



Moe said:


> About how long ago did you plant it? Does it spread faster than java?


----------



## rc_racer_007 (Apr 11, 2004)

wow, really cool. i like!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

does it attach itself, or just sit there? beceause i heard they dont have a root system.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2004)

Riccia groes in a different manor than Java. The Riccia thickens and becomes less and less gangly, it does not have true roots, but clings so well that it stays in place even under a decent water flow. I would say that it groes at least as fast as Java.....under the right circumstances.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Typical Frye Terrarium...*

Having been to Dr. Frye's office and met Rich, I wanted to let people on the board know, this is how ALL of their display tanks look. 

They have some really nice tanks with some AWESOME plant growth. 

FYI - Black Jungle does offer Riccia for sale, they had some at IAD!!!!

Melis


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Typical Frye Terrarium...*

I might have to find some of that stuff. I think I have seen some local, but can not remember...



melissa68 said:


> Having been to Dr. Frye's office and met Rich, I wanted to let people on the board know, this is how ALL of their display tanks look.
> 
> They have some really nice tanks with some AWESOME plant growth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Pretty cool growth. I had wondered whether Riccia would grow emersed like Java. I guess I now know. The stuff grows at incredible rates floating on top of the water in an aquarium. There are lots of sites out there that will give you great tips on growing tons of the stuff in water in case anyone wants to mass propagate the stuff and outfit a lot of your aquaria at once.

It definitely doesn't require 5000k colored lights to grow rampant, but I'm sure that wouldn't hurt. I used to have mats of it floating under your regular old 2700k 4 foot shop light fixtures. The key is the intensity of light it receives--it likes a lot! Also, as it gets thick, the bottom part of the ball will die because the top is blocking the light it receives; you might have problems with it staying put as the bottom degrades (at least that's how it works in the water--maybe it doesn't get thick enough when emersed to cause problems). There are a lot of aquarium shops that sell the stuff, so that might be another place to look besides Black Jungle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

Any other suggestions on where to get this stuff? I tromped all over Black Jungle and didnt see it. :?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Write them. They sell it.

s



Khernunnous said:


> Any other suggestions on where to get this stuff? I tromped all over Black Jungle and didnt see it. :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

You can also occasionally find riccia on EBay and usually on AguaBid.com.


----------

